# Problem with DSL internet



## siungaku (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi. I just installed FreeBSD 9.0. I have DSL internet, modem connection, but I can't connect to internet. Network interface configuration: IP address: 192.168.1.15, gateway: 192.168.1.1, mask: 255.255.255.0 and I have my ISP's DNS servers IPs. But modem is not pinging. Can you help me, please.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Did you use DHCP to get that IP address? Can you ping 192.168.1.1?

If that's the case the connection between your FreeBSD machine and the modem is working correctly and the problem is most likely in the modem itself.


----------



## Abriel (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know how is it in other countries, but in my case I need to set up public IP if I am connected to modem (DSL) by LAN cable.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Abriel said:
			
		

> I don't know how is it in other countries, but in my case i need setup public IP if i am connected to modem(DSL) by LAN cable.



It depends on the modem/router being used. Most xDSL providers supply a modem+router that uses NAT.


----------



## siungaku (Jan 25, 2012)

No. I do not use DHCP. I can not ping 192.168.1.1. modem is working properly, because I have dual boot machine and I have internet on windows.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Turn on DHCP on the FreeBSD machine. Let the router do its job.


----------



## Abriel (Jan 25, 2012)

siungaku said:
			
		

> No. I do not use DHCP. I can not ping 192.168.1.1. modem is working properly, because I have dual boot machine and I have internet on windows.



What do you have, modem or xDSL router?


----------



## siungaku (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a modem. It is a ZTE modem, not a router.

I had FreeBSD 8.0 installed and it was working with these settings. As I installed 9.0 internet stopped working.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Can you post your /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## siungaku (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes. This is my rc.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Remove the 

```
vidcontrol green
```
It doesn't belong there.

And change your ifconfig_em0 line to:

```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```

Remove defaultrouter. Then reboot and try again.

You will have:

```
hostname="sandro.sandro"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```
Everything else can be removed.


----------



## siungaku (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot! It is working. I configured interfaces with sysinstall and then did not look in rc.conf. Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Stop using sysinstall. Seriously.


----------



## siungaku (Jan 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Stop using sysinstall. Seriously.


Yes. Thanks.


----------

